# Any one out there



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Has to be someone hunting Pheasants...... :wink:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I took a quick jaunt Sunday after filling my duck limit. Stumbled across an old haunt with recently harvested fields. In 45 minutes I put up one roodie that came home with me, a couple hens and a half dozen young, young pheasants that barely looked like they could fly.

But that's gonna be it until at least next weekend. Still too many crops up and I'm hoping the mercury keeps falling. Then I'll hit it hard.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

So far a good first year for Jazz. The older dogs are doing well also. 80 roosters in the freezer. Back after it today.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Mostly hunting deer, holding out for the big one the last three weeks, but my dog,was having withdrawal DT'S so hunted a bit in Morton County yesterday. Lot of pheasants, in fact, the numbers back in the hills sometimes made deer sneaking hunting difficult with all their,flushes and squawking!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just shot my first pheasant in two years! Planning to do a lot more hunting in December.


----------

